# Webservice - Server



## Schlaftablette (15. Jul 2015)

Hi

Ich hab lt. Videoanleitung einen Webservgice-Server erstellt, der auch startet.

```
package de.video2braintest.services;

import javax.jws.Oneway;
import javax.jws.WebMethod;
import javax.jws.WebService;

@WebService
public class TestWebService {
  
   @WebMethod
   public String sayHello(String name){
     return "Hallo " + name;
   }
  
   @WebMethod  @Oneway
   public void doSomethingLange(int wait){
     try {
       Thread.sleep(wait * 1000);
     } catch (InterruptedException e) {
       // TODO Auto-generated catch block
       e.printStackTrace();
     }
   }

}
```

allerdings nach ein paar Minuten beendet sich das java-Programm. Im Video kann ich leider keine Fragen stellen, somit mach ich das hier.

hier noch die gesamte ausgabe:

```
16:37:24,590 INFO  [org.jboss.modules] (main) JBoss Modules version 1.4.3.Final
16:37:24,731 INFO  [org.jboss.msc] (main) JBoss MSC version 1.2.6.Final
16:37:24,777 INFO  [org.jboss.as] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYSRV0049: WildFly Full 9.0.0.Final (WildFly Core 1.0.0.Final) starting
16:37:25,668 INFO  [org.jboss.as.controller.management-deprecated] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 27) WFLYCTL0028: Attribute 'job-repository-type' in the resource at address '/subsystem=batch' is deprecated, and may be removed in future version. See the attribute description in the output of the read-resource-description operation to learn more about the deprecation.
16:37:25,676 INFO  [org.jboss.as.controller.management-deprecated] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 21) WFLYCTL0028: Attribute 'enabled' in the resource at address '/subsystem=datasources/data-source=ExampleDS' is deprecated, and may be removed in future version. See the attribute description in the output of the read-resource-description operation to learn more about the deprecation.
16:37:25,692 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) WFLYDS0004: Found EJBTest.ear in deployment directory. To trigger deployment create a file called EJBTest.ear.dodeploy
16:37:25,692 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (DeploymentScanner-threads - 1) WFLYDS0004: Found WS Server.ear in deployment directory. To trigger deployment create a file called WS Server.ear.dodeploy
16:37:25,707 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYSRV0039: Creating http management service using socket-binding (management-http)
16:37:25,723 INFO  [org.xnio] (MSC service thread 1-4) XNIO version 3.3.1.Final
16:37:25,739 INFO  [org.xnio.nio] (MSC service thread 1-4) XNIO NIO Implementation Version 3.3.1.Final
16:37:25,770 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.io] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 37) WFLYIO001: Worker 'default' has auto-configured to 8 core threads with 64 task threads based on your 4 available processors
16:37:25,770 INFO  [org.jboss.as.clustering.infinispan] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 38) WFLYCLINF0001: Activating Infinispan subsystem.
16:37:25,848 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector] (MSC service thread 1-7) WFLYJCA0009: Starting JCA Subsystem (IronJacamar 1.2.4.Final)
16:37:25,864 INFO  [org.jboss.as.jsf] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 44) WFLYJSF0007: Activated the following JSF Implementations: [main]
16:37:25,864 INFO  [org.jboss.as.naming] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 46) WFLYNAM0001: Activating Naming Subsystem
16:37:25,879 INFO  [org.jboss.as.security] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 53) WFLYSEC0002: Activating Security Subsystem
16:37:25,879 WARN  [org.jboss.as.txn] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 54) WFLYTX0013: Node identifier property is set to the default value. Please make sure it is unique.
16:37:25,879 INFO  [org.jboss.as.naming] (MSC service thread 1-1) WFLYNAM0003: Starting Naming Service
16:37:25,879 INFO  [org.jboss.as.security] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYSEC0001: Current PicketBox version=4.9.2.Final
16:37:25,895 INFO  [org.jboss.as.webservices] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 56) WFLYWS0002: Activating WebServices Extension
16:37:25,910 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 33) WFLYJCA0004: Deploying JDBC-compliant driver class org.h2.Driver (version 1.3)
16:37:25,910 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.deployers.jdbc] (MSC service thread 1-1) WFLYJCA0018: Started Driver service with driver-name = h2
16:37:25,910 INFO  [org.jboss.as.mail.extension] (MSC service thread 1-8) WFLYMAIL0001: Bound mail session [java:jboss/mail/Default]
16:37:25,926 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 55) WFLYUT0003: Undertow 1.2.8.Final starting
16:37:25,926 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (MSC service thread 1-8) WFLYUT0003: Undertow 1.2.8.Final starting
16:37:26,098 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 55) WFLYUT0014: Creating file handler for path C:\wildFly/welcome-content
16:37:26,114 INFO  [org.jboss.remoting] (MSC service thread 1-7) JBoss Remoting version 4.0.9.Final
16:37:26,129 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYUT0012: Started server default-server.
16:37:26,192 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (MSC service thread 1-8) WFLYUT0018: Host default-host starting
16:37:26,207 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (MSC service thread 1-6) WFLYUT0006: Undertow HTTP listener default listening on localhost/127.0.0.1:8080
16:37:26,489 INFO  [org.jboss.as.connector.subsystems.datasources] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYJCA0001: Bound data source [java:jboss/datasources/ExampleDS]
16:37:26,520 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment.scanner] (MSC service thread 1-3) WFLYDS0013: Started FileSystemDeploymentService for directory C:\wildFly\standalone\deployments
16:37:26,520 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYSRV0027: Starting deployment of "WS Server.ear" (runtime-name: "WS Server.ear")
16:37:26,520 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-8) WFLYSRV0027: Starting deployment of "EJBTest.ear" (runtime-name: "EJBTest.ear")
16:37:26,567 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYSRV0207: Starting subdeployment (runtime-name: "WS_ServerWeb.war")
16:37:26,567 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-8) WFLYSRV0207: Starting subdeployment (runtime-name: "EJBTestEJB.jar")
16:37:26,567 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYSRV0207: Starting subdeployment (runtime-name: "EJBTestWeb.war")
16:37:26,676 INFO  [org.jboss.ws.common.management] (MSC service thread 1-7) JBWS022052: Starting JBoss Web Services - Stack CXF Server 5.0.0.Final
16:37:26,762 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-3) WFLYWELD0003: Processing weld deployment EJBTest.ear
16:37:26,824 INFO  [org.hibernate.validator.internal.util.Version] (MSC service thread 1-3) HV000001: Hibernate Validator 5.1.3.Final
16:37:26,934 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYWELD0003: Processing weld deployment EJBTestWeb.war
16:37:26,934 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-3) WFLYWELD0003: Processing weld deployment EJBTestEJB.jar
16:37:26,949 INFO  [org.jboss.as.ejb3.deployment.processors.EjbJndiBindingsDeploymentUnitProcessor] (MSC service thread 1-3) JNDI bindings for session bean named TestBean in deployment unit subdeployment "EJBTestEJB.jar" of deployment "EJBTest.ear" are as follows:

   java:global/EJBTest/EJBTestEJB/TestBean!test.TestBean
   java:app/EJBTestEJB/TestBean!test.TestBean
   java:module/TestBean!test.TestBean
   java:global/EJBTest/EJBTestEJB/TestBean
   java:app/EJBTestEJB/TestBean
   java:module/TestBean

16:37:26,965 INFO  [org.jboss.ws.cxf.metadata] (MSC service thread 1-4) JBWS024061: Adding service endpoint metadata: id=de.video2braintest.services.TestWebService
address=http://localhost:8080/WS_ServerWeb/TestWebService
implementor=de.video2braintest.services.TestWebService
serviceName={http://services.video2braintest.de/}TestWebServiceService
portName={http://services.video2braintest.de/}TestWebServicePort
annotationWsdlLocation=null
wsdlLocationOverride=null
mtomEnabled=false
16:37:26,965 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-5) WFLYWELD0006: Starting Services for CDI deployment: EJBTest.ear
16:37:27,012 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.Version] (MSC service thread 1-5) WELD-000900: 2.2.14 (Final)
16:37:27,028 INFO  [org.jboss.weld.deployer] (MSC service thread 1-1) WFLYWELD0009: Starting weld service for deployment EJBTest.ear
16:37:27,606 INFO  [org.apache.cxf.wsdl.service.factory.ReflectionServiceFactoryBean] (MSC service thread 1-4) Creating Service {http://services.video2braintest.de/}TestWebServiceService from class de.video2braintest.services.TestWebService
16:37:28,074 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 60) WFLYUT0021: Registered web context: /EJBTestWeb
16:37:28,152 INFO  [org.apache.cxf.endpoint.ServerImpl] (MSC service thread 1-4) Setting the server's publish address to be http://localhost:8080/WS_ServerWeb/TestWebService
16:37:28,215 INFO  [org.jboss.ws.cxf.deployment] (MSC service thread 1-4) JBWS024074: WSDL published to: file:/C:/wildFly/standalone/data/wsdl/WS Server.ear/WS_ServerWeb.war/TestWebServiceService.wsdl
16:37:28,230 INFO  [org.jboss.as.webservices] (MSC service thread 1-1) WFLYWS0003: Starting service jboss.ws.endpoint."WS Server.ear"."WS_ServerWeb.war"."de.video2braintest.services.TestWebService"
16:37:28,246 INFO  [org.wildfly.extension.undertow] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 60) WFLYUT0021: Registered web context: /WS_ServerWeb
16:37:28,262 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 34) WFLYSRV0010: Deployed "WS Server.ear" (runtime-name : "WS Server.ear")
16:37:28,262 INFO  [org.jboss.as.server] (ServerService Thread Pool -- 34) WFLYSRV0010: Deployed "EJBTest.ear" (runtime-name : "EJBTest.ear")
16:37:28,371 INFO  [org.jboss.as] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYSRV0060: Http management interface listening on http://127.0.0.1:9990/management
16:37:28,371 INFO  [org.jboss.as] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYSRV0051: Admin console listening on http://127.0.0.1:9990
16:37:28,371 INFO  [org.jboss.as] (Controller Boot Thread) WFLYSRV0025: WildFly Full 9.0.0.Final (WildFly Core 1.0.0.Final) started in 3984ms - Started 494 of 690 services (256 services are lazy, passive or on-demand)
```

beim beenden bekomme ich keine Fehlermeldung oder sonst einen hinweis, es wird einfach beendet, und ist dementsprechend nicht mehr kontaktierbar.
Gibt es da irgendwelche standardsachen, die ich überprüfen kann ???

danke im Voraus.


----------

